# Second Chances by Maria Savva



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Here's the blurb: Set in London, in the noughties, sometime after the smoking ban, and before the great 21st century recession... James has always believed in happy ever after, and he plans to get there one day. He is doing okay. At the age of thirty-three, he has a top job, dream house, two healthy children, and a wife who always stands by him. These things, James can rely on, until one day, when everything changes, and he realises that he has spent so long looking towards the future, that he has neglected the present. Feeling unloved, his wife, Pamela, has left him, leaving nothing but a brief note. She has taken their two children. How far will James go to save his marriage? What can Pamela do to stop the past haunting her life? Will it be enough?

You can read the first 2 chapters on Freado.com: http://www.freado.com/book/8792/second-chances

http://www.mariasavva.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Maria!

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature. You may find tutorials on using images on KindleBoards here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I am looking forward to reading this book, Maria. I think it sounds like a good book to read with the start of the new year, as we all need to be reminded about the importance of living in the present moment. It's all too easy to get caught up in the day-to-day stresses of every day life and planning for the future, and taking for granted what is in our present. I am anxious to see whether James gets his second chance.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I loved this book! Maria, you did an incredible job of showing relationship issues from both the male and female perspectives. I would start siding with one character, then you would move on to the other's perspective and I would perfectly see his/her side as well. This book was truly a brilliant story and a reminder that there are always two sides - often with no distinct right or wrong.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Stacy & Darcia.
Darcia, funnily enough, the working title for this novel was 'Two Sides to Every Story'


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

It's always interesting to see how authors choose their titles. What made you go with Second Chances? I like Second Chances as it's more concise and has more of a literary cadence to it, if that makes any sense!  But having the Two Sides to Every Story in your mind must have helped you stay on track with the writing.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I always go through a few different titles when I'm writing a book.  I think this one was also called 'Going Home' at one stage.
'Two Sides to Every Story' I liked originally, because my initial idea for the novel was to write about the break up of a relationship from the perspective of both parties, and to show that each party will have reasons for feeling a certain way when the relationship was failing.  I think I changed the title because after the final edits and having read the book over a few times, one of the main themes appeared to be that many of the characters in the book were each being given an opportunity to have a second chance at something, so it seemed quite fitting.  I also liked the brevity of the title and the way it sounded.


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

There's a quote I've heard attributed to both Tennessee Williams and to Dostoevsky, to the effect that all happy families are happy in the same way, but all unhappy families are different. Playing on an unhappy family gives you the maximum chance to explore the fascinating differences in these people.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I've never heard that quote before, Stephen, but it definitely makes sense


----------



## CathyQuinn (Dec 9, 2010)

It's actually Toylstoy, Anna Karenina, the opening line: Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.

What a fantastic opening line.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

That's a great opening line!  Anna Karenina is one of those books that I've been meaning to read for a while.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi Maria, can't wait to get my kindle at the end of the month, will be heading your way then.

Good luck with your books.

Mel


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Mel    I need to get a kindle too.  I download so many books and have to read them on my computer!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Sounds good Maria. Good luck with 'Second Chances'.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, Mark


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

I guess I cannot relate too well. My family was (is) very nice and normal. But, of course, out in the real world I've seen some real doozies!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I love that Tolstoy quote. So much truth in it. Even _normal_ families have their little secrets. 

From an outsider's perspective, the couple in Second Chances would have seemed like quite normal. It's the inner turmoil most people never see that Maria is an expert at showing us.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I like the name Second Chances so much more than Two sides to every story. Far punchier.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks Darcia & Jen


----------



## Sebastian Kirby (Jan 3, 2011)

Maria

Good luck with 'Second Chances'.

Seb


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Seb  I love the cover of your book! And the story sounds interesting too, looks like another one for my ever growing 'to read' list.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Sibel


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

I loved this book, Maria.
It's earned 5 Stars from me!


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Seems like you've gotten some good reviews from this, Maria?


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, Mark, I've been really pleased with the feedback on this book. I'm sure I speak for a lot of writers when I say that we're all nervous about people reading our work and I'd like to be one of those people who doesn't read the reviews. So far, though, this book has been a hit. I've had four 5 star reviews and one 4 star review on Amazon.co.uk, and all nine reviews on Amazon.com have been 5 stars! It's great that people seem to be really liking it 

Here's a link to freado.com if anyone wants to read the first two chapters http://www.freado.com/book/8792/second-chances


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, that's great.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

9 five star reviews on Amazon.com. Way to go, Maria. By the way, the cover speaks to me. I could dream up an entire story just by the cover.


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Thanks, Jen.  
The story involves a lot of travel, so I thought it would be fitting to have an aeroplane on the cover.  I really like the photo, too.
I got this photo from morguefile.com where you can get free photos to use in any creative projects.  By coincidence, the photographer is also a writer.  When I contacted him to ask if I could use the photo, he told me he'd also written a book.  We ended up swapping books, and his is really good.  'The Beatle Man' by Scott M.Liddell.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Moguefile, good to know if I ever need to find a particular photo. I'm a day dreamer. I used to watch planes all the time from my classroom window - love covers that allow the mind to wander.


----------



## RJMcDonnell (Jan 29, 2011)

I like how you've set your time and place as London, between the smoking ban and the great depression of the 21st century. Last week I read a book by R&R Hall of Famer, Patti Smith. It was set in NYC between the mid-60s and mid-70s. I was as intrigued by the narrative description of the setting as I was by the plot. Maria, will Second Chances give me a feel for London at the turn of the millennium?


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi RJ, sorry I've only just seen your post! I wasn't ignoring you!! 
In answer to your question, I'm not sure really.  Maybe someone who's read it, and is not the author, could answer that question better than me? I've lived in London all my life, so when I write I think London is reflected in my writing.  The time frame for the story fitted somewhere between when the smoking ban came into place in the UK, and just before the recession because that's when I wrote it, so all my influences and the writing was reflecting that world.  I'd like to think readers would get an idea of what London is like when they read the book.  It's always nice when you read books that are set in a different country and find out more about a place, isn't it?

By the way, the reason I came onto Kindle Boards today was to let everyone know that I have a kindle sale on.  Most of my books (including Second Chances) are only $0.99/£0.86 'til the end of August!


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Second Chances is only £1.28/£1.99 throughout December


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

Second Chances is 99 cents/77p for the rest of February!


----------

